# What detailing youtube channels fo you use



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Just wondering what channels people watch that are good trustworthy channels that offer genuine reviews


----------



## kadii98 (May 5, 2011)

Apex detail, straight and honest reviews.


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Forensic Detailing & Esoteric


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I watch Forensic Detailing channel, Paul Dolden Details, The Detailing Detectives and this week I’ve just stared watching Sams Detailing channel as well, he comes across as a nice guy. I’ve tried watching others but don’t generally enjoy them so these 4 are the only ones I subscribe to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

car craft auto detailing is good


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Dallas Paint Correction & Apex Detail for me.
I avoid Pan the organgrinder like I do someone knocking on my door carrying a satchel.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Apex
Forensic
Paul dolden
Car craft auto
Car cleaning guru
Everyday detailing
Salvage flippers

Watched a bad one the other day, Dmitrys garage, doing a wax test, absolutely caked the products on and then complained about removal 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I watch forensic for factual reviews but I also watch stuffer garage, detailing geek and Jim from white detail.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Jimbo's detailing is pretty good too if a little flawed.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Forensic detailing He makes things interesting and amusing as well as being informative, I just wish he had a few more cars to work on.:thumb:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> Jimbo's detailing is pretty good too if a little flawed.


Really? do tell


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Forensic Detailing seems good. The guy presenting it seems quite normal, talkative and doesn't have a voice that makes me want to reach into the screen and strangle him. So win win there! 

The thing with Youtube is that it enables people to present themselves whether they're charismatic or just plain annoying. 

Add to that I'm 37 now and diving head first into, 'Grumpy middle aged man' mode! haha


----------



## spooky128 (Sep 9, 2014)

Forensic 

Paul Dolden

J p detailing 

Every day detailing 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Apex Detail is my go to - no better pro to learn from technique-wise, methodical and consistent (!) methods of testing products and a genuinely good guy.. always happy to help with any message I've sent him.

Forensic Detailing is an easy watch, especially the product shootouts which seem pretty fair. Seems to just test products sent to him or that he has lying around - unlike Brian who seems to be trying the newest thing out (albeit not in the UK market). Can't really complain when it's all 'free' content though


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I watched a few hotchkiss performance ones the other day, anyone else watched these


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

No mention of Larry at ammo?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Pretty much all the ones been listed but will include Detail Geek and Stauffer Garage

Edit - just seen they have already been mentioned 
Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

forensic and apex, both similar formats and info


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

All of the above for me plus Obsessed garage from Florida. 
Matt is very calming to watch .

Edit ......and Paaaaaan the organiser Is another worth watching .


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Not a fan of pan the organizer, seems like every product he uses is amazing 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paul Dalton
Larry at Ammo
JP details
OCD 
Pan the organiser 
John, forensic detailing 

That’s my list.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

AMMO NYC have a lot of really enjoyable videos on there. I’ve even got a couple of people who don’t detail watching them. 

I really liked AM Details back in the day but they have put a lot of time into expanding the business and products so their YouTube stuff isn’t as frequent anymore. Pity!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I watched a few hotchkiss performance ones the other day, anyone else watched these


I used to, think he packed in detailing

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Paul Dalton
> 
> Larry at Ammo
> 
> ...


Somebody asked ocd if he was on detailingworld, he had never heard of it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Car cleaning guru


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So is no-one on here actually watching the forum's own channel? :lol:

www.youtube.com/detailingworld


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> So is no-one on here actually watching the forum's own channel? :lol:
> 
> www.youtube.com/detailingworld


:lol: Now thats funny!.SJ.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Autoshine cars
Rad garage

Autoshine cars really turns the mongers into blingers.
Rad garage has a bit of OCD about him, everything is just so.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

pt1 said:


> I used to, think he packed in detailing
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Bit of a hard watch


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

I watch some guy called matt??????

And paul dolden details and the car cleaning guru and the forensic detailer

Evertime I watch them I realise how dirty my car is....


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

meraredgti said:


> Car cleaning guru


With the subtitles on?


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Eturty said:


> Not a fan of pan the organizer, seems like every product he uses is amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


"It's Pan the Advertiser"

I think it'd be fun to hang out with him for a day...seems like he'd be a fun guy. Don't dig the vids much though, kinda a commercial.


McGrath 5 said:


> Forensic Detailing & Esoteric


These 2 are about it for me. Forensic guy always seems like he's working in a cold garage 

Esoteric fun not just for info but cuz they usually have some pretty neat cars in the background too.


----------



## Neilkarting08 (Oct 25, 2016)

RandomlySet said:


> So is no-one on here actually watching the forum's own channel?
> 
> www.youtube.com/detailingworld


Yes matt, you have one follower here (pay me later) 

If it's dirty, clean it


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Obsessed garage. Think his style and presentation is fantastic. Although he lacks mechanical ability. Sometimes I think “all the gear and no idea” just sometimes though. I have got a order coming through as I like his products. 

Forensic detailing
Pan the organiser. Although not watched him recently as he has changed direction. 
Car cleaning guru. 
Humble mechanic
AMMO is fantastic
Reddish motorsport I find so interesting. ( They have my OCD for underside details.) 
Savage geese. Epic content. 
A few other but nothing to shout about.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Jim White (White Details) Having met him, spoken to him on the phone and generally seems a really nice bloke and very easy to sit back and watch (And rewatch)
Forensic Jon
Stauffer 
Detail Geek
AMD
Paul Dolden
Apex
Esoteric
Obsessed Garage
AFTV
DWTV Of course !
JP Details - After speaking to Joe today and deciding to put my butt hurt nature to one side he's a really nice guy and maybe I should step back and not judge on a few things he said in a video about valeters when not aimed at me :lol: Im so miserable now I'm 40 haha &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Eturty said:


> Not a fan of pan the organizer, seems like every product he uses is amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That true . It was his fault I bought P&S beadmaker.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Sean66 said:


> That true . It was his fault I bought P&S beadmaker.


I actually really like beadmaker.

I have noticed Luke is back (Tranquillity Base Detailing)


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Detailing

Jon FD. (FF most)
Slim's DC.
JPD.
PDR Peterson.
Detailngworld have many useful ones.

Political. (daily)

We Got A Problem.
Jeff Taylor,
Pat Condell.
Rotten Politics.
Ex Army-Paz.
Swilliam.
Tommy Robinson when available.

That's my hopping pot! :wave:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Forensic Detailing - By far the best to watch IMO. Iv'e virtually watched every video.
Over the years ive watched dozens of others but I tend to take em and leave them dependant on topic.
At the moment i'm also enjoying:
Obsessed Garage
Car Cleaning Guru
JP details

And I also subscribe to:
The Rag Company
Paul Dolden
Detailing World
The Detail Geek
Esoteric
Apex Detail
Dallas Paint Correction
Jimbos Detailing
Autogeek
Chicago Auto Pros
Ammo NYC
Topaz Detailing
Car Craft Auto detailing
Detail Groove
Auto Fetish
White Details
Advance Detail (The guy who did a full detail on one of my cars)
Meguiars UK
Pan the organizer (Iv'e placed Pan last for a reason - All he does is copy many of the above's content especially John of Forensic and I got sick of him and his fake enthusiasm a long time ago, as someone else said, everything he tests is Awesome!).

I Know, I should get a life really!.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Big fan of: 

AMMO 

Car cleaning guru 

White details 

Esoteric 

I find JP details kinda annoying, I also get bored of the constant 'dirtiest detail ever' as it usually always the same squirt some APC and power washing. Gotta say though for me my absolute favourite is chronomatic detailing, spoke to the guy who runs it and he's a sweetheart and produces really well edited photos. The rag company isn't bad but if I watch too many of their videos it ends up feeling like I'm watching a JML advert...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

To add to the list
Paul Dolden Detail

Specky McSporan coz I just smile watching

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of launching mine " The Car Cleaning Club" for us non detailers that just like a clean car , but need £1,000 of gear to do it


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> So is no-one on here actually watching the forum's own channel? :lol:
> 
> www.youtube.com/detailingworld


I do!! but im going off him as he never picks me for free swag 

But other wise i like forensic and Apex most, but i watch all the others like pan even though he is an advert its satisfying watching the process.

Guilty pleasure.. Chemical guys, yes its all there stuff but the process watch is very relaxing!


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Autoshine Cars is quite good, not really detailing, just cleaning absolutely manky cars.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just come across hypnotizin detail, seems like a newish channel with only a few vids but worth a look 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## PumpedBanjo (May 3, 2020)

Larry at Ammo - Probably where I have learnt the most from. 
White Details - The videos are therapeutic. 
Detailing World - Top videos, the Q&A's are quality.
JP Details - Started watching when the channel was first created, nice to see where he is now.
Pan The Organizer - When I'm feeling like I want to buy something... I just wait for the first 'Awesome' to drop. Its a bit like a tombola.

There are plenty more, but generally, the above are the ones I look for first in my subscriptions menu.


----------



## ENDA (Apr 16, 2020)

They don’t have a lot of content as yet but I enjoyed the Slims koch chemie and angelwax videos.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Found a new one recently V-Project UK: Detailing.

I've found many channels to waffle on and make a dog's dinner trying to explain some basic concepts but this one is straight to the point, explains things really clearly with illustration.

The recent pre-wash video is great at explaining why PIR is so important... this 'inch in a bottle' nonsense is just finger in the air.

For those bored during lockdown; https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpTrdHkwrqKd-1M3tm_nZgw


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Autoshine Cars is a good one. More valeter than detailer.


----------

